# I could use some inspiration



## Chavez (May 6, 2020)

Hello All,
I’ve been working on a 1981 Schwinn Cruiser 5. It’s a blue non drum brake version. I purchased it several years ago, 5+ I think. I am the second owner and I basically implied to the original owner that I wouldn’t sell it and it would be a keeper.

i started the year down January 2019 as a “back burner” kind of project. It had lots of white overspray all over from kids doing a project in the garage. It was on the frame, fork, chain guard, pedals and some chrome. The rims were badly rusted. The front is near perfectly straight, maybe one tiny sidewall ding. The back rim is trashed and I knew that when I bought it, but it’s a major hang up for me now. I was going to just run it but it has like 6 bulges on one side. The hubs are good. I replaced cones on front and rear. The cups were in excellent but not perfect on both.
So here’s the thing. I’ve hit the wall with the polishing and attempted removal of the white overspray. Also I have a NOS S2 for these bikes that I paid up for and somehow I don’t feel like this bike is “worth it”.
Here’s some pics taken over time, none are particularly good pics unfortunately. The first two are in as found condition. He removed original chainring, handlebars and stem. Also he put on Suntour GT derailleur and thumbshifter as well as shimano brake levers. So the bike is far from original.
Inspiration please!


----------



## Jeff54 (May 6, 2020)

So, ask the guy to buy it back for what, excluding the new rims that I too wouldn't put on that frame but, at your current cost and a little fair priced  labor. . He'll Prob back out and release ya. That's reasonable. Or? If your morals itch, like me, It ought to be just as fair to sell it at what original owner should buy it back for, minus your wasted effort (labor or whatever)  and U can stick Rumplestilskin on the new guy's trip. [grin]


----------



## piercer_99 (May 6, 2020)

slap it together and ride it, see if you like it or not, if you do, you have all the time at your hands to polish it later.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (May 6, 2020)

Personally, I think this happens all the time. You get jazzed up on something and interest changes.  People always say I'll never sell. Unless it's your best friends dads  Bluebird, should be no guilt. When you told him you wouldn't sell what you meant is I'm not buying to flip it, I'm buying to enjoy. You did, now let someone else enjoy it. You put more into it, so selling for more is not a crime. If he had sold it to someone else, it probably just would have been trash by now anyway.You saved it to this point. Move on now and get something else that your jazzed about. It's doesn't even make you a jerk. Enjoy the hobby.


----------



## Chavez (May 13, 2020)

Thanks to all who replied or even looked at my post. All input is appreciated by me. It may end up in the for sale forum in pieces. At least it would be ready to ship. If I do get the time and inspiration to finish it, Ill post some done pics.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 14, 2020)

Should have no guilt if you decide to sell it. They do make good riders, so the buyer will more than likely finish it. Besides I am sure that whoever you bought it from may have forgotten about it by now. Unless they were an avid collector.
Hammerhead


----------



## Chavez (Sep 27, 2022)

_Here we are almost 2 1/2 years later. A lot has happened since my last post, but I’m finally getting back to this project. 
I re-hooped the rear wheel with an excellent A+ condition rim that I purchased as a whole coaster wheel with a studded balloon tire mounted up. The wheel build came out excellent. Unfortunately a few things sat for too long and have now rusted even though they were ready to assemble some time ago. I have to clean up the cups in the bottom bracket and headset because of this. I have the fork threads and exposed steel soaking in evaporust because it too sat and got some surface rust. More to come! Check out pics. I put a 6 speed IRD 14-32 freewheel on because it’s a nice upgrade and the original was long gone when I got it due to mods done by original owner. Thanks for looking. _


----------



## 56 Vette (Sep 27, 2022)

That's a brilliant use of a tomato cage! I'll file that one away for future use! Good luck! Might just give me a push to get my Spitfire 5 done! 


Going to transfer the 5 speed parts from the girls bike to the boys single speed. Thanks for reminding me about them! Mine have been hanging almost 2 years now! Joe.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 28, 2022)

56 Vette said:


> That's a brilliant use of a tomato cage! I'll file that one away for future use! Good luck! Might just give me a push to get my Spitfire 5 done! View attachment 1702974
> Going to transfer the 5 speed parts from the girls bike to the boys single speed. Thanks for reminding me about them! Mine have been hanging almost 2 years now! Joe.



You will need to find the fender bridge adapter to accept a caliper brake unless it has a drum. A fine example of when it is ok to part out a ladies bike. Good luck great project


----------



## Chavez (Sep 28, 2022)

56 Vette said:


> That's a brilliant use of a tomato cage! I'll file that one away for future use! Good luck! Might just give me a push to get my Spitfire 5 done! View attachment 1702974
> Going to transfer the 5 speed parts from the girls bike to the boys single speed. Thanks for reminding me about them! Mine have been hanging almost 2 years now! Joe.



Thanks for the inspiration! Good luck with the swap-a-roo. Looks like a slam dunk. Mine won’t have the original Positron shifting system. It’ll be running the 6 speed with a 32 tooth instead of just a 28 with a suntour ratcheting friction shifter. It’s going to be awesome. If I had all the original stuff I’d keep it, but original owner scrapped all that stuff from the beginning.


----------



## 56 Vette (Sep 28, 2022)

Thanks guys, an yup, it's a drum brake, kind of hard to see the 2nd brake cable on the girls bike, but everything should move over perfectly. Just a clean and polish and grease to get it going.


----------



## Chavez (Sep 28, 2022)

Here’s the fork fresh out of the evaporust. You can see where I had a small section of the threads repaired. They do a real good job at this over at Yellow Jersey.


----------



## Chavez (Sep 28, 2022)

56 Vette said:


> Thanks guys, an yup, it's a drum brake, kind of hard to see the 2nd brake cable on the girls bike, but everything should move over perfectly. Just a clean and polish and grease to get it going.



You’ll have to spread the frame to 130mm as well.


----------



## Chavez (Oct 7, 2022)

Moving right along. Got my 6 speed freewheel installed and to my surprise it caused no clearance issues! I had dry fit it before and it cleared the outer locknut on the drive side of the hub, so it was game time! 
A little cruiser 5 intricacy, the non drum brake 5 speeds have a frame spacing of 126mm and the drum brake spitfires and cruisers are spaced at 130mm. 
I tried this 6 speed freewheel on a drum brake version in the past and it was proud of the outer locknut. I knew it wouldn’t work unless I re-spaced the hub. I do that stuff when I’m building a new wheel, but i don’t like re-centering an old wheel that’s already built up. 
So I was happy to see that for some reason it works with the ACS rear hub. 
I also trued up the front sprocket, overhauled the derailleur and brakes. I even had a modern HG compatible chain in brown so it doesn’t look so out of place. 
I have to scrounge up some brake levers, get cable housing, and I’m pretty much good to go. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Chavez (Oct 7, 2022)

Glam shot with chain guard.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 8, 2022)

The 5 on the chain guard looks like it could easily be converted to a 6. 😜


----------



## Chavez (Oct 8, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> The 5 on the chain guard looks like it could easily be converted to a 6. 😜



It sure does! I had the idea to do some sort of sticker that said +1 after the 5. I haven’t put anymore thought into actually doing it though. Thanks for the reply! I know I, and probably everyone else on the Cabe really appreciate having you as a member.


----------



## Chavez (Oct 11, 2022)

Maiden voyage. I had to change out the Suntour GT that the original owner put on when it was newish. It just couldn’t work nicely with the 6 speed. The bars are also original owner installed. I decided to put them on until my period correct ones arrive from a cabe member. The seat is trashed. I’ll probably put on a modern seat until I can get that sorted. Other than that it rides very well. Much better than I was expecting. But hey, it’s still no  Rivendell! Lol.
Love the bike though. This particular one took a lot of will power and perseverance. Don’t know why, it’s obviously not the most ornate or complicated bike on the cabe. Nevertheless it did and I’m glad it’s done! Inspiration complete!
Thanks everyone who checked out my post.
 Chavez


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 13, 2022)

Once they're all dialed in, they make great riders. I sold my 81 to fund my first Corvette 5 project and I still kick myself for selling it.


----------



## Chavez (Oct 14, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Once they're all dialed in, they make great riders. I sold my 81 to fund my first Corvette 5 project and I still kick myself for selling it.



Mine is definitely dialed in. I left the shifter housing a little long to facilitate handle bar swap, changes etc.. I love the bike and the moon bars are comfy. Not crazy about the look though. I may put a bar end shifter on there down the road.
Did you have a caliper brake model or drum? I much prefer the calipers front and rear. Thanks for the insight. I’ll consider that before I go to sell.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 14, 2022)

Mine had the rear Atom drum brake. They look pretty cool but IMO they don't stop as good as a caliper with a good set of brake pads squealing on the rims. 😜


----------

